# esound - Mikrofon wie runterregeln?

## slick

Als Soundserver setzt ich esound ein. Unter KDE nutze ich nun öfter mal das Mikrofon für Voice-Kommunikation, allerdings finde ich (in kmix) keinen Regler mit dem ich die Eingangsempfindlichkeit des Mikrofon regeln kann. Ich kann das Mik. nur ent-/muten, der Regler selbst bewirkt nichts. alsamixer dito.

Wie drehe ich das Mik. leiser?

Soundkarte ist eine onboard, erkannt wird diese als HD NVidia irgendwas (MCP 51 oder so ähnlich sagt lspci, habs gerade nicht vor mir)

----------

## musv

Beim Alsamixer ist das ein bisschen schlecht sichtbar dargestellt. Sämtliche Lautstärkeregler haben da nämlich eine Abspiel- und einen Aufnahmemodus. Wenn du z.B. den PCM-Regler im Aufnahmemodus hochdrehst, hörst du dich durch das Mikro in den Lautsprechern reden. D.h. du musst beim Mikrofonregler erst in den Aufnamemodus ändern. Allerdings ist das Ganze auch abhängig von der Soundkarte.

----------

## slick

Ich konnte zwei "Eingangsregler" identifizieren. Beim hoch/runterdrehen wird die Lautstärke des Mik. im Kopfhörer lauter und leiser, hat aber keinen Einfluss auf die verwendete Software. Dort ist das Mik. immer gleich laut, selbst wenn es über Kmix ausgeschaltet wird.

----------

## musv

 *slick wrote:*   

> Ich konnte zwei "Eingangsregler" identifizieren. Beim hoch/runterdrehen wird die Lautstärke des Mik. im Kopfhörer lauter und leiser

 

Das ist der PCM-Regler

 *slick wrote:*   

> hat aber keinen Einfluss auf die verwendete Software. Dort ist das Mik. immer gleich laut, selbst wenn es über Kmix ausgeschaltet wird.

 

Das ist merkwürdig. Probier mal die Regler im alsamixer, nicht im Kmix.

----------

## slick

Besteht weiterhin. Auch alsamixer bringt null. Ich kann das mic. zwar runterdrehen, aber passiert nix. Afaik greift die Voice-Software direkt auf esd zu, gibts das? Kann das die Ursache sein?

----------

